# Skunk 2 spacer



## Saver345 (Jan 18, 2006)

Just purchased the skunk 2 spacer, and was just wondering if anyone has got it and does it do any difference?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I was going to pick one up but I'd heard a bit of negative feedback on the instructions and the fitment quality.....so I picked up a motordyne 5/16" spacer.

btw....are you running any kind of intake?


----------



## Saver345 (Jan 18, 2006)

i have the nismo cold air intake.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

If you're planning on running a spacer, sell the nismo and get a JWT pop charger for the stock intake pipe. I've found (as others have) that you lose some power with a spacer/CAI combo.

for reference though, dyno'd today, 266whp 252tq with the motordyne 5/16" spacer, JWT pop charger, and Nismo exhaust, on an 03 6MT.


----------

